
Show HN: Micro web framework for low-resource systems – live example on ESP8266 - solusipse
http://www.ureq.solusipse.net
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite (part of an experiment we're working on).

------
ju-st
Unfortunately I only get timouts when I try accessing
[http://esp8266.solusipse.net/](http://esp8266.solusipse.net/)

Is the webserver example from Github running on your ESP8266?

~~~
solusipse
Sorry, during that time I had modem-related issues. ESP8266 was up for the
whole time, but it wasn't accessible. Yep, it's the example from repository
(slightly modified, I added some new features to prevent crashing under
yesterday's big load from Reddit).

